#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  8 ebooks for improving vocabulary

## aliali

Download :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: 8 ebooks for improving vocabulary

----------


## Mohamed

thanks for this book, you are the more active member in the form

----------


## aliali

good to know  :Big Grin:  And i hope every1 is active like me so the forum become more popular and well known

----------


## sattarshnait

Thank you

----------


## casanova

Thank You

----------


## dikrayat

thank you so much

----------


## wahjuw2000

Thankyou so much

----------


## mhmodfarag

The files have been deleted.......
Please re-upload it...................
............................................
Thanks alot.............................

----------


## gangulianurag

Hello A.Zoro,
the files have ben deleted.Kindly repost them.
thanks
regards
Anurag Ganguli

----------


## aliali

i lost these books but,i got u these

Collection of 90 english teaching/learning ebooks 


Here's a collection of more or less 90 eBooks. Those are all sorts of study guides, dictionaries, teacher and student's books, tests and publications for English language teaching/learning. Grammar, idioms, vocabulary, phonetics and other. 
99% books are written in english 
--------------------------------------------------- 
Table of contents: 
1.   A. Reed, B. Kellogg -- Higher Lessons in English. A Work on English Grammar and Composition  
2.   Anthony Hughes - The Online English Grammar 
3.    C. E. Eckersley -- A Concise English Grammar for Foreign Students 
4.    Cambridge English Grammar In Use Intermediate incl Answers 
5.    Collins Cobuild English Grammar 
6.    E. Ehrlich -- Schaum's Outline of English Grammar 
7.    English Grammar in Use Intermediate (Raymond Murphy) 
8.    Focus on Advanced English Grammar Practice 
9.    J. Coghill, S. Magedanz -- English Grammar 
10.    Jean Yates -- The Ins and Outs of Prepositions 
11.    John Eastwood -- Oxford Practice Grammar with Answers 
12.    L. Rozakis -- English Grammar for the Utterly Confused 
13.    Martin Hewings -- English Grammar in Use--Advanced 
14.    OUP - The Oxford Guide To English Usage 
15.    PATRICIA WILCOX PETERSON A REVIEW OF THE english tense system 
16.    R. Side, G. Wellman -- Grammar And Vocabulary for Cambridge Advanced And Proficiency 
17.    S. Greenbaum -- The Oxford English Grammar 
18.    Swan Basic English Usage 
19.    The American HeritageR Book of English Usage 
20.    Jennifer Seidl - exercises on idioms 
21.    R. A. Spears -- NTCs American Idioms Dictionary 
22.    A. Burt -- The A-Z of Correct English 
23.    American Accent Training 
24.    B. Evans, C. Evans -- A Dictionary of Contemporary American Usage 
25.    C. Mortimer -- Elements of Pronunciation 
26.    E. Weiner, A. Delahunty -- The Oxford Guide to English Usage 
27.    J. A. Carey, J. Dugger -- Business Letters for Busy people 
28.    LONGMAN PRONUNCIATION DICTIONARY STUDY GUIDE Clare Fletcher 
29.    dan mateescu - english phonetics and phonological theory 
30.    oxford essential guide to writing 
31.    Oxford's New English File Elementary Workbook 
32.    The American Heritage Book of English Usage 
33.    Three Litttle Words (a, an the) 
34.    Y. N. Falk -- Lexical Functional Grammar 
35.    Read, Learn, Discuss. Intermediate 
36.    English Lexicology 
37.    certificate in advanced english + key 
38.    certificate of proficiency in english + key 
39.    CPE Tests Oxford 
40.    J. Dooley, V. Evans -- Grammarway 3 with Answers 
41.    New Headway English Course - Beginner (Tests) 
42.    New Headway English Course - Pre-Intermediate (Tests) 
43.    101 Helpful Hints for IELTS 
44.    202 Useful Exercises for IELTS 
45.    Cambridge IELTS Course 
46.    Cambridge practice tests for IELTS #1  
47.    Cambridge practice tests for IELTS #2 
48.    Cambridge practice tests for IELTS #3 
49.    Cambridge practice tests for IELTS #4 
50.    Check your Vocabulary for IELTS 
51.    IELTS Practice Now 
52.    English Grammar - IELTS 2002 Handbook 
53.    IELTS practice tests plus 
54.    Insight into IELTS EXTRA with answers 
55.    Bill Mascull -- Business Vocabulary in Use 
56.    Cambridge University Press - English Vocabulary in Use (Elementary) 
57.    ENGLISH FOR TECHNICAL STUDENTS 
58.    English Vocabulary in Use - Pre & Intermediate 
59.    English Vocabulary in Use - Upper Intermediate&Advanced 
60.    R. A. Spears -- NTCs Dictionary of American Slang and Colloquial Expressions 
61.    R. Shemesh, S. Waller -- Teaching English Spelling. A Practical Guide 
62.    S. Tulloch, E. Knowles, J. Elliott -- The Oxford Dictionary of New Words 
63.    The Oxford Dictionary of Modern Quotations 
64.    The Oxford Thesaurus An A-Z Dictionary of Synonyms 
65.    John Dow -- English Grammar in English 
66.    L. Branson -- English Composition, Grammar, Punctuation 
67.    M. McCaskill -- Grammar, Punctuation, and Capitalization 
68.    N. M. RAYEVSKA- MODERN ENGLISH GRAMMAR 
69.    D. J. Collis -- 101 American English Idioms 
70.    How to Learn Any Language - Quickly, Easily, Inexpensively, Enjoyably and On Your Own  
71.    Meanings And Origins of Phrases, Sayings, Cliches And Quotes 
72.    The Ultimate Phrasal Verb Book 
73.    IELTS Preparation And Practice 
74.    Dictionary Of Law 
75.    Modern English to Old English Vocabulary 
76.    english grammar @ **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
77.    English Grammar In Use Grammar Reference 
78.    Сollins Cobuild Students Grammar 
79.    essential idioms in english - advanced 
80.    essential idioms in english - elementary 
81.    essential idioms in english - intermediate 
82.    В. В. Сытель -- Colloquial English Idioms 
83.    Середина, Томлянович, Краснянская -- Idioms in Speech 
84.    grammar logs 
85.    The Probert Encyclopaedia of Slang 2004 
86.    Webster Guide to Grammar and Writing 
87.    В. А. Кухаренко -- A Book of Practice in Stylistics 
88.    IELTS sample Practice Tests from IELTSHELPNOW.com 
89.    IELTS Speaking Real Test 
90.    IELTS to Success 
91.    Specimen Materials 
92.    601 Words You Need to Know to Pass Your Exam 
93.    1000 Most Common Words in English - Numbers Vocabulary for ESL EFL TEFL 
94.    BABEL A GLOSSARY OF COMPUTER ORIENTED ABBREVIATIONS AND ACRONYMS 
95.    elite word power 
96.    Ogdon's Basic English Words 
97.     All sort of tests



```
 http://rapidshare.com/files/25163118/collection_of_90_english__kurnik.up.pl_.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/25238100/collection_of_90_english__kurnik.up.pl_.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/25244986/collection_of_90_english__kurnik.up.pl_.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/25260695/collection_of_90_english__kurnik.up.pl_.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/25266268/collection_of_90_english__kurnik.up.pl_.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/25279847/collection_of_90_english__kurnik.up.pl_.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/25285556/collection_of_90_english__kurnik.up.pl_.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/25290535/collection_of_90_english__kurnik.up.pl_.part08.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/25295488/collection_of_90_english__kurnik.up.pl_.part09.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/25307448/collection_of_90_english__kurnik.up.pl_.part10.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/25313953/collection_of_90_english__kurnik.up.pl_.part11.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/25321641/collection_of_90_english__kurnik.up.pl_.part12.rar
```


Rar pass: kurnik.up.pl

----------


## stingy39

The file could not be found. Please check the download link.

----------


## sanjay70

Please guide me -how to download these pdf files
sanjay

----------


## fernandovz

A.Zoro:



Thank you very much.See More: 8 ebooks for improving vocabulary

----------


## aliali

> The file could not be found. Please check the download link.



links are working . please check again

----------


## get...jung

thank a lot

----------


## greengeek

the file was deleted plz upload it again

thanks in anticipation

----------


## aliali

Here is another 7 great books

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## explorer

The file could not be found. Please check the download link.

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks

----------


## lmvu103

The file could not be found. plz check or up new links.
Thank you so much!

----------


## braindrain

> Download :
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



please upload again Sir plzzzzzzzzzzzzz,,,,,,,,plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  zzzzzzz thanks

----------


## davidwai

Dear Aliali,

could you please reupload below link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

as it had been removed from the server. thanks in advance.

----------


## Beni_pgn

please share other link...

----------


## Johann23

Hello everyone,

These links are not working today. Would you upload others, please?

Thanks in advance.

----------

